# where do your cats sleep at night?



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a quick question in terms of where your cats sleep at night and whether it is fair for a cat to be shut into one bedroom at night?
To give you the background, I have 2 cats, one 2 years old and one 6 months old. They get on ok, not friendly to each other but they play fight and tolerate each other.
The older cat has always slept on the end of our bed, and right from the start we put the kitten into another bedroom at night with her food, litter and toys.
We have continued to do this even now because I can imagine with the kitten out at night we wouldn't get much sleep and I also don't want the older cat to feel put out if the kitten tried to sleep in her place on our bed.

This seems to work still as the kitten goes straight to sleep when we put her in there and wakes up when we wake up in the morning.
But is this normal and is it fair?
Should I consider leaving them both out at night?


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

My lot have full run of the house so sleep wherever they want, that said, my bed has always been a fav spot, even #3 cat, Max, has discovered how warm and comfy it is after him rarely venturing upstairs till a week or two ago. 

I often wake with 3 or more curled up asleep next to me, tho' #2 cat Fudge is currently in *the living room is best* mode. She's preferred her own company since losing her best mate, Black Tom, a few years ago so it's no surprise she stays downstairs atm, tho' her fav sleeping spots change regularly and it's only a matter of time before she moves again, possibly back upstairs to a windowsill there.

I can't say as I get a full nights sleep regularly as I'm often woken at silly o'clock by them playfighting, chasing round the house or knocking things over.

Ian


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

My kitten is in the kitchen on a night. I seem to be in the minority though in doing this. Hubbie will not allow him free range at night at the moment. He's fine though, he happily goes to bed on a night with his heat pad and some supper. 
I think whatever works for you and them.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

i think to let kitten have afew rooms and your 2 year old in your bedroom and all the other rooms.
i dont think its fair leaving a 6 month old cat (unless its new to your house) in one room all night.
at least maybe let her have 2 rooms? if they are connected maybe?
but your cat has the rest of the house.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine either slept on the bed (bad nights sleep) or downstairs in the kitchen with the dogs (good nights sleep) 

I think I will train my new cat to stay downstairs but I know I will relent as soon as DH is deployed and allow the cat upstairs!


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ours have the run of downstairs at night, it would not be conjusive for them to be allowed in our room. My daughters bedroom is always off limits and Alice spent a couple nights in the bathroom with heating, toys etc when she first arrived


----------



## Ily (Nov 19, 2011)

my cat has the run of the place except our room (i have a toddler sharing my room) but my mother has 2 cats and she puts the cats in the kitchen at night cus they claw at her bedroom door and my dad dsnt like them sleeping on the bed at night. i dnt think it matters tbh, 1 room is still luxery compared to a rescue centre pen x


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Ours sleep in their grooming room on the bottom floor where they are fed, have their litter trays and beds. Just as the Corrie theme tune goes up on television they all jump up and start prowling as they know it is supper time then. We don't hear another sound from them until I go into their room at 7am next morning to groom and feed them.

Mia has her own 'maternity' / 'kittening' room on the third floor, for when she has her kittens, she has her beds, a sofa bed with cushions, litter trays and feeding dishes, a cat carrier made into a bed where she likes to keep her kittens for the first few weeks, they have a kitten pen which they go in while I clean their room when they are toddling round. 

They are all very well behaved and love their own rooms.

There is no right or wrong where cats sleep, it is down to each person where they feel it is best for them and also their cats. I think your cats would soon let you know if they weren't happy where they slept.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Amber has the kitchen and front room of a night and seems to be happy with that. I have a dog so I have to shut her in the two room as she wants to play all night and the dog just wants to sleep!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

My two have the run of the house except my Dads room as he keeps it shut, being 81 he needs plenty of beauty sleep


----------



## VixB (Oct 10, 2010)

My two sleep in the kitchen, they know it is bedtime when I call them and quite happily trot in and settle for the night. On the odd occasion I have left them with the run of the house, we've been jumped on, they've woken my daughter up by jumping on her and have stampeded round the house like a herd of elephants! So - kitchen it is They have their beds in there, it is warm, their cat tree is in there too, it's a kitchen / dining room so they've got plenty of space for them.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Our bedroom and the Lounge are closed off to the cats other than that they have the run of the house, we have quite a long hallway and it has laminate floor covering and at night you can here the little lovelies running around on it doing bum skids hahahaha...........Chris


----------



## thomas1up (May 22, 2011)

My cat always sleeps on my bed with his head on the back of my knees.


----------



## Radar (Dec 4, 2011)

I've done the same as you up till now, kitten in her 'safe room' with litter tray, water, toys and bed and older cat in his normal place on our bed

We let the kitten have free range last night which ended in a sleepless night for us but a very peaceful night for the fidgeting duvet hogging kitten

Tonight we will be reverting back to plan A, we were terribly worried about her getting hurt last night so the safe room has to be a better option


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Our 4 stay downstairs at night & the door at the bottom of the stairs makes sure they do. 

I'm a VERY light sleeper and need it to be totally quiet. 

Normally the cats have the run of the lounge, dining room, kitchen & bathroom but, due to the Christmas Tree being up, the lounge is out of bounds for now overnight.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

My three are shut in the (large) kitchen. Raffles tend to sleep in a bed under the radiator, the two Burmese like to be up on top of the kitchen worktops, so they've got a bed up there as well, but sometimes they all share the big one with Raffles.

I tried leaving them with the run of the house when my husband was away, thinking they'd come up and snuggle down with me and keep me company. I regretted it, they played chase and pounce under the bed and on top of me all night, and the minute I tried to get them to put in the kitchen they scarpered up the attic and hid under the beds. 

They also get shut in the same place when we're out because of the burglar alarm, but my husband's retired, so he's not out much.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Our arrangements have changed lately due to the cold weather. Our kittens used to have the living room/stairs/landing at night (they usually sleep downstairs and have a large choice of beds/sofas etc) and Harry used to have the kitchen/dining room with several comfy beds and catflap access to outside (he's ex-feral and generally stays out all night from spring to Autumn). Now it's too cold even for him and he's choosing to stay in so they all sleep together and have the run of the house with the catflap shut until morning. I'm going to get an extra litter tray tomorrow in case Harry starts to use one though he hasn't so far - we let him out last thing at night and first thing in the morning but I don't want him to feel "caught short".


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Well im a true cat slave they sleep on my bed now only two sleep in my flat mates room 









bear in mind there are another 3 on the other side of them


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Gypsy is in our bedroom or actually wherever she pleases. We've put a cat flap in the bedroom door so that she can go in and out.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. Where ever they bloody well like:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

My 2 have the run of the kitchen and lounge - Since putting the christmas tree up the tree has been knocked over and demolished each morning


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

We got Basil and Sybil (both around 5 months old) a few weeks ago and until recently they had full run of the house, including our bedroom where Basil used to sleep. After piddling on the bed one too many times though (uses litter box like a good boy all other times!), we now shut our bedroom door at night. Miss the cuddles, but was finding it hard to sleep due to monitoring his every move in case he did it again!


----------

